# Men's Swiss Wenger Nomad LED Compass Watch



## moneytalks (Jul 27, 2017)

Swiss quartz movement.


Stainless steel black ion plated case.


Black ion plated engraved bezel.


Black silicone rubber strap.


Screw-on Case-back.


Scratch-resistant sapphire coated crystal.


LED digital day, date, time and compass heading in degrees.


Luminous hands and numerals.


Metal Buckle with Wenger logo.


Origin: Swiss Watch


Lug Width: 22mm. Case Size 43mm.


Water resistant to 100m (330 ft.)


Power Source: Battery


UPC: 029621704333


Warranty: 3 years from manufacturer


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

What an opening post!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

:swoon:


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

?


----------



## customizedial (Aug 5, 2017)

I like the design but it's a quartz watch


----------

